# kratz-glas effekt



## ADIT (20. August 2007)

Seit gegrüßt!
Auf dieser Seite: http://www.billybussey.com/main.html ist ein geiler Effekt, wie ich finde
Es schaut so aus als wäre eine Glasplatte über das Bild gelegt und in dieser Glasplatte sind außerdem dann noch Kratzer....Meine Frage nun, wie gehts?^^ 
Wie kann ich einen solchen Effekt mit Photoshop erreichen? 
Oder kennt ihr ein geeignetes Tutorial?


MfG Adit




hab photoshop cs.3


----------



## Elev8 (20. August 2007)

Auf das Foto einen Weichzeichner anwenden, dann ne neue Ebene erstellen und in dieser einige Kratzer etc. erstellen.


----------



## ADIT (20. August 2007)

die Kratzer auch mit einem Filter anwenden? Oder gibt es da noch eine andere vielleicht bessere Methode?


----------



## Leola13 (20. August 2007)

Hai,



> die Kratzer auch mit einem Filter anwenden?



du kannst ja mit dem Störungsfilter experimentieren, aber per Hand sollte wohl der beste Weg sein.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ADIT (21. August 2007)

naja...ich bin jetzt noch ne so der photoshop-pro...wie kann ich solche Kratzer erstelln?


----------



## ADIT (21. August 2007)

oder habt ihr eventuell einen gescheiten link?


----------



## ADIT (22. August 2007)

will mir keiner antworten? *heul*


----------



## ADIT (22. August 2007)

vielen dank für die hilfe


----------



## fluessig (22. August 2007)

Hallo ADIT,

zunächst möchte ich dich freundlich aber bestimmt auf unsere Netiquette hinweisen. Punkt 12 besagt:


			
				Netiquette hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bitte erstelle keine Doppel-/Mehrfach-/Pushpostings. Dazu zählen insbesondere das Erstellen identischer Themen in mehreren unterschiedlichen Unterforen, das mehrfache oder erneute Einstellen eines bereits vorhandenen Themas, und das Posten von Beiträgen, die einzig und allein dem Zweck dienen, das entsprechende Thema in der Themenauflistung wieder weiter oben zu platzieren (sog. „Thread Pushing“). Derartige Beiträge werden restlos gelöscht. Sollte der Eindruck bei unseren Moderatoren entstehen, dass wissentlich gegen diesen Punkt verstoßen wurde, hat dies die unbegrenzte Sperrung des Accounts zur Folge.


Bitte beachte das für zukünftige Threads, die Konsequenzen sind klar erläutert.

Zu deiner Frage:
Die Kratzer sehen ja mehr wie Fussel aus - so kurze feine Haare. Meist sind sie nur 1-2 Pixel breit. Du kannst da selber einfach Striche auf einer neuen Ebene erstellen. Anschließend spielst du ein wenig mit der Deckkraft, so dass sie leicht durchsichtig werden. Das sollte einen entsprechenden Effekt ergeben. Wenn dir keine Formen einfallen, dann kleb kurz einen Tesafilmstreifen auf ein Sofa oder einen Teppich und zieh ihn ab. Da sollten genug Fussel dran sein


----------



## ADIT (23. August 2007)

vielen dank! ich werds versuchen!


----------



## chmee (23. August 2007)

Such bei  auch nach *Grunge brushes*

Ein einfacher und wirkungsvoller Weg, schnell mal solche Fussel zu malen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Pyromanic (23. August 2007)

Hi ADIT,

du kannst so etwas mit deinem Filter und ein paar anderen Dingen danach so in etwa hinbekommen.
Du kopierst erstmal deine zu-verändernde-Ebene. Auf der neuen Ebene wendest du den "Gauschen Weichzeichner" an (Filter - Weichzeichner - Gauscher Weichzeichner"), allerdings solltes es nicht ZU stark weichgezeichnet werden. Nun solltest du einen Filter anwenden für deine Risse im Glas.Den findest du oben in der Navi unter "Filter - Vergröberungsfilter - Mezzotint". Bei diesem Filter kannst du aussuchen, ob du nun lieber die kleinen Striche haben willst oder lange. Wenn der Filter angewand ist würde ich diese Ebene in eine neue Datei ziehen. In dieser Datei unter "Bild - Modus - Graustufen" in Graustufen umwandeln. Danach würde ich das ganze in Duplex umwandeln "Bild - Modus - Duplex". Such dir einen leichen blauton aus und weiß. Wenn dir die Kontraste nicht stark genug sind oder dir die Farbe nicht gefällt, kannst du das einmal unter Tonwertkorrektur (Bild - Einstellen - Tonwertkorrektur) oder Selektive Farbkorrektur (Bild - Einstellen - Selektive Farbkorrektur). Wenn du dann damit voll und ganz zufrieden bist ziehst du die Ebene in deine ursprungs-Datei zurück. Hier würde ich jetzt mit Transparentz arbeiten und mit dem Radiergummi. Bei dem Radiergummi würde ich die Deckkraft auf 15 Stellen und die 0% Kantenschärfe. Damit kannst du dann den Feinschliff machen und da die Striche wegmachen, die dich stören.
So, viel Spaß damit und ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen 

Liebe Grüße,
Pyromanic :suspekt:


----------



## Ma Bu (23. August 2007)

Ich denke, das sind gar nicht nur Kratzer, sondern da ist ein anderes Bild drübergelegt und soweit durch die Deckkraft transparent gemacht, dass man nur noch die Konturen erkennen kann.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch eine andere Lösung.
LG
Martina


----------



## chmee (23. August 2007)

Na, nun nehmen wir mal das Bild komplett auseinander:

1.Layer Background Blau
2. - 3D-Objekt unten rechts
3. - BillyBussey groß - stark unscharf
4. Flash-Layer mit Inhalt
5. - techn. Zeichnung oder anderes 3D-Objekt groß - darkened oder multiplied
6. - BillyBussey klein - mittel unscharf
7. - Kratzer und Grunges

mfg chmee


----------



## ADIT (23. August 2007)

vielen dank! ich hab jetzt so ein brush...wo muss ich das einfügen?


----------



## emoji (23. August 2007)

Einfach in den Arbeitsbereich von Photoshop ziehen. 
Wenn du das meinst..


----------



## Leola13 (23. August 2007)

Hai,

meinst du mit einfügen die *.abr Datei(en) ? Die kommen in den entsprechenden Ordner deiner Installation. (Adobe/Photoshop/Vorgaben/Werkzeugspitzen)

Danach in Photoshop (je nach Version) Werkzeugspitzen - neue Werkzeugspitzen laden.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## emoji (23. August 2007)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> meinst du mit einfügen die *.abr Datei(en) ? Die kommen in den entsprechenden Ordner deiner Installation. (Adobe/Photoshop/Vorgaben/Werkzeugspitzen)
> 
> ...



meine Version is viel unkomplizierter und schneller


----------



## ADIT (24. August 2007)

ja meinte ich!^^


----------



## ADIT (2. September 2007)

das mit dem brush einfügen hab ich ne hinbekommen! wie geht das bei cs 3?


----------



## Philip Kurz (2. September 2007)

Meine Testversion von CS3 ist leider schon abgelaufen, aber bist du sicher, dass es folgenden Eintrag nicht bei dir gibt? (siehe Anhang)

Btw:
Halte dich doch bitte konsequenter an die Netiquette (insb. Groß- und Kleinschreibung). Vielen Dank.


----------

